# How many people ever play in the rain on the course?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

You see it on T.V. where people play in the rain on the golf course. What a distraction? Does anyone here play in the rain? Or is that T.V. stuff?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I really can't imagine golfing in the rain. Destracing, unpleasant, cold. Annoying. You're more likely to slip or get a bad shot, I'd think. Don't plan on trying it


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

If nothing else, it will sharpen your concentration. Just don't try to putt or chip with a baseball hat on.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

yeah, it's okay for practice, but I wouldn't want to do it for a serious round of golf


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

try living in the uk, we play most days in the rain, it aint that bad.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't a lot of courses frown upon that anyway due to potential damage to the course?

Can't stop thinking about that scene from Caddyshack with the priest in the thunderstorm!  

Jennifer


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Darren said:


> try living in the uk, we play most days in the rain, it aint that bad.


Oy. Glad I don't live there. Where I am now we're actually rediculously short on rain. Several inches below annual average,and it's normally dry here anyways. They've got sprinklers going like crazy at the golf courses when they aren't in use


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate being in wet clothes. I would hate to be playing in the rain. I know many people do play in the rain and they seem to push aside the distraction and continue to focus on their game. I imagine the money in the end may have something to do with the focus though.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Theres been a few times where I've played in the rain. I actually don't mind it that much. I find it quite relaxing. The sound of the rain on your clothing and golf cart, the smell, the moisture in the air. Now I'm not saying I would choose a rainy day over a sunny day, but I wouldn't mind golfing in the rain every once in awhile.


----------



## enti342 (Apr 9, 2006)

At the golf course that I go to, they close down every time it rains, they do not allow it. I don't know why, it seems like it would be very fun.


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

i golf in rain and a storm once, bad idea. try golfing in snow its hard to see your ball flight but its really cool every thing is really quite.


----------



## ebittner (Apr 18, 2006)

I think that is TV because I have never played in the rain and the only way that I would is if I had expensive reservations.


----------



## scott.cant.putt (Apr 20, 2006)

i sometimes play in the rain but if it gets really heavy i call it a day
for example yesterday in england i was playing my home course(bredsal priory) and it was tipping it down, i played on for 9 holes then it got heavy rain and was unplesent as my grips were soacking and i was wet through but that is something i will have to get used to if i wanna be a golf coach


----------



## Cly (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't like playing in the rain.I have gotten cought on the course before and have just gotten a rain check.

Cly


----------



## Cly (Apr 18, 2006)

Kinda funny story about onetime it started raining.I was playing with 2 buddies.We played 2 holes when it was just a really lite rain then it let loose.One of my buddies hit his second shot and stuck it about 4 feet from the hole on a par 5. Two of us took cover and he went up there to the green and he made the putt for his first Eagle.He was soaked.But he didn't mind..LOL we waited under the shelter for about twenty minutes but it never let up.We all ended up soaked after the mad rush to the clubhouse...

Cly


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

wouldn't play in the rain if you paid me - too many stories out there about being hit by lightning and besides; I don't like to get soaked to the skin!


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

I once played in a thunderstorm thinking I would be fine and could get through the last 3 holes.....until a tree on the 13th hole was struck by lighting and I had to change my shorts.

I now am the first one in the clubhouse at the first sign of rain.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd play golf in the rain if I paid to play on an expensive course. If it's not that exciting I'd probably just leave. Plus the rain can ruin your bag and clubs if you don't have a power cart.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

good point - you really don't want to risk your personal possessions just to keep playing... or do you?


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

stirls said:


> I once played in a thunderstorm thinking I would be fine and could get through the last 3 holes.....until a tree on the 13th hole was struck by lighting and I had to change my shorts.
> 
> I now am the first one in the clubhouse at the first sign of rain.


Hehehe ... good one ... lucky you had an extra pair of shorts  

I think a lot of courses close in the rain because you can damage the greens so easily, plus if there are any trees at all around, it's just too much of a liability issue for the golf course. If someone gets struck by lightning, which tends to like to hit trees most of all and metal clubs too, the course is afraid they'll get sued or even be criminally liable. 

I hate playing in the rain anyway. Everything sloshes around and you can't keep a good grip. It would be kind of fun to just drive around the course in the golf cart but still wouldn't want to take the chance.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

As with Darren, in the UK if you want to play golf then you have to get used to playing in the rain.

I dont mind the rain too much, makes you think about the shots a little more.

Snow can be difficult!

Rain doesnt bother me, I will play in the rain, thats what waterproofs are for 

Also, make sure your head cover is on the bag


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe that it really depends on the people, their preferences and perhaps the place, its culture...

I think that playing golf in the rain is good for practice because you are swinging against the rain/water and water is strong, so if you keep on beating it, your skills will be more likely enhanced and improved because if you can play well with the rain and all the distractions on, how much more if there is none?


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

*Rain In Oregon*

I once shot a 64 in the drizzling rain on a course in Portland, Or. Won the club Championship that day. Also shot a 97 on the same course in a near downpour. 

The Scots have a saying, 'Nay rain, nay wind, tis nay golf'.

A tip I learned about playing in the rain if you must, is to forget about trying to keep clubs and hands dry. I have taken a handerchief, gotten it dripping wet, wrap it around my hand and the club, (no glove necessary) and the grip will hold just fine. Not really legal, but what the hey, it works. 

Another key to weather is to remember the old adage, 'there is no such thing as bad weather if you dress properly'. 

There are lots of way to play in the rain and it is a new experience. It can also be lots of fun if you give yourself some slack and just go with it. 

The funniest putt I ever made was a 10 footer where the green had about 2 inches of standing water and I had to hit it as hard as I could upstream and when the ball went into the hole, a frog popped up out of the hole bringing my ball with it. Rules would properly say it did not count, but I was ROTGLMAO (Rolling on the green laughing my ass off) so hard, I thought it only fair considering the circumstance that it should count anyway. 

Regards, 

Kent


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

that's TOO FUNNY... too bad you didn't have a camera with you, it'd have made a great shot or video!


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

That poor frog probably got the fright of his life when the ball went into the hole. That's hilarious - I second the "too bad you didn't have a video of that".

Sort of the same topic - has anyone played golf in the snow? I haven't done that since I was in college, but we used to play with different balls than golf balls, so it wasn't really "golf", but golf balls kept getting stuck in the snow, while the plastic ones we used stayed on top. It was a lot of fun - no way you could take it seriously. Now I think I'm too used to golfing in a place where there hardly ever is any snow. Even if I was invited to a game if I were back in my hometown during the winter (which I try to avoid ... brrrr), I think I'm too old to go out in -40 degrees and freeze my butt off just to shoot some balls around


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

depends on how much snow you're talking... a few inches or a foot!

my grandfather would play literally until he couldn't see in front of his face... fromthe snow, that is!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

last year I had the misfortune of getting caught in the snow a few times. 

I hit a drive and it was a perfectly sunny day, by the time i got to the ball, there was an inch of snow on the ground!

Its pretty near impossible to play in the snow unless you have orange golf balls.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I love playing in the rain, I think that it also tests other players concentration and being able to adapt instead of complaining about the rain.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

good point - it does take a lot to focus on your shot when there's water all over/around you...


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

In the UK you often have to play in the rain especially if you only play once a week. Unless its tipping it down, its not too bad.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Yea, I was in germany playing one time and all it did was rain for a week but it was still fun.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

I rarely play in the rain. If there is a strong chance of rain I will skip that day. If it is just a quick shower I will just stay under an umbrella waiting for the rain to stop. The only bad thing about staying out in a short shower is that the greens are very wet.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^ and turn into dart boards.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

Prea said:


> ^ and turn into dart boards.


Yea really. It really just screws up your putting and you can't play your best game. The only time I will play in the rain, where it has been raining and is raining still, is in a tournament.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I play in the rain; usually I have a windbreaker and an umbrella if there is a change of rain on the radar. Playing in the rain can be sort of fun if you are with your friends. Some of my friends are known for taking off their shirts because they always forget to bring umbrellas. The team gets a kick out of it.

*remember in the rain use a harder ball as the water will decrees roll.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

I will play through a light drizzle, but it if it starts to pour and the wind picks up, its no longer fun to play so I head back to the clubhouse till it passes over.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Had a round this weekend, just paid my greenfee as I was playing at a friends course - £30.

Got on the first tee, and it coulded over big time. Finished the first hole dry, second hole the heavens opened, it was almost thunder and lightening - we carried on regardless. Next hole blue skys again, and as hot as you like. It must have done this about 3/4 times during that round.

It was quite good actually, the people I was playing with suffered in the rain, wet grips and hands etc - I picked up quite a few shots on them when it rained


----------



## lllscssf (May 1, 2006)

*Rain is pretty fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It jsut makeqs the round more difficult meaning that much more concentration is needes. Really fun.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I've never played in the rain, can't say I'd want to either...doesn't anyone fear lightning? My parents neighbour's first husband died on the course after being struck by lightning and ever since then I'm nervous about poor weather and golf...but what are the chances really?


----------



## Rameek (Jun 10, 2006)

I played in the rain but when its lightening I try not to play. I played in a thunderstorm the other day and it was dangerous but I had been playing so bad that i needed something good to happen. which it didnt....


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Homeless said:


> I've never played in the rain, can't say I'd want to either...doesn't anyone fear lightning? My parents neighbour's first husband died on the course after being struck by lightning and ever since then I'm nervous about poor weather and golf...but what are the chances really?


If it starts to thunder and lightening we will walk off.

However, having said that it doesnt often storm like that in the UK so we are pretty safe during the rain.


----------



## RickK (Jul 18, 2006)

Unless it is absolutely pouring down and the course is unplayable, we normally do not quit playing due to rain. Now, lighting...that is a different story. First sign of lighting...I am off the golf course.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to hate playing in the rain mainly because I couldn't hold onto the club. In fact, I would need to separate my hands by three inches or so then grip my club with a towell just to try and hang on. Problem then is that my betting partners loved to watch me struggle in the rain, so we always played when it rained. 

This may sound like a pitch for my product DRY HANDS, but now I play in the rain without even wearing a glove. I'm telling you if you have ever struggled holding onto the club either in the rain or because of sweaty hands you should consider using DRY HANDS. 

Sorry again about the pitch on DRY HANDS, but it works for me.


----------



## texiscreen (Sep 27, 2006)

Dont let the weather here in good old England put you off visiting us.
Yes it rains a bit here and we play in it quite often so are used to it.
I did run off the course the other week when it started thundering. 
The storm was dropping bolts only a few holes away fom us very scary.
We dont seem to have storm warning sirens on many courses here in the uk.


----------



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

I really like playing in the rain. It brings other people's scores nearer to mine.

I do baulk at the idea of playing in the fog though. I was playing a coastal course here in Yorkshire and a sea fret descended suddenly. It was hell, I lost half a dozen balls in 10 minutes before quitting in despair


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

after paying my money ill be damned if im going home just becuase of a bit of rain lol 

plus it means that there isnt as many on the course hehe

if its really chucking it down then i just hang about under the umbrella till it lightens up abit


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

ditchweed said:


> You see it on T.V. where people play in the rain on the golf course. What a distraction? Does anyone here play in the rain? Or is that T.V. stuff?


I have played many rounds of golf in the rain. No big deal if you are properly prepared.
You need a good waterproof jacket, and pants.
You need a good umbrella. 
You need to carry 5-6 gloves, and make sure the spares are in a plastic bag to keep them dry.
You need to carry 3-4 towels. One should be hanging off the inside of your umbrella to help keep it dry.
A good rain hood over your bag goes a long ways. Seaforth Rain Hoods are one of the best and used by many PGA/LPGA pros.
I have never tried Rain Gloves. But I know guys that have and they swear by them.
Remember that conditions are not perfect and your score might reflect that. Just take what you get from your game and have fun.
By the way, I have played golf while it was snowing. In fact just last week it snowed off and on while we played 9 holes!


----------



## RobbieD84 (Oct 16, 2006)

Playing in the rain is fine, it's all part of the game isn't it???

I just make sure i pack a couple of extra towels to try and keep my grips from getting too wet, and apart from that, it just makes a beer in the club house in front of the fire all the better!!


----------



## hockeydude23145 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have played in the rain many times and even also played in the snow. I live in Buffalo my country club stays open if it rains. It is very hard to grip the club. I find it very hard. If you want to challenge yourself play in the rain. It is as simple as that.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> I have played many rounds of golf in the rain. No big deal if you are properly prepared.
> You need a good waterproof jacket, and pants.
> You need a good umbrella.
> You need to carry 5-6 gloves, and make sure the spares are in a plastic bag to keep them dry.
> ...


Definately get yourself a decent rain glove. If its pelting down in the UK I get through 2 rain gloves per round.

Do your best to keep your hands and clubs dry. I tend to walk around with my hands in my pockets most of the time trying to keep them dry.

Otherwise golfbum has hit the nail on the head, if you are prepared for it, and realise that you are not going to shoot your best round, the rain makes little difference.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

i had to play in the rain once.....in a tournament match that needed playing and the worst of it was it went all the way back up the 25th hole in the freezing rain..and i lost


----------



## Dscofever (Oct 29, 2006)

I played in the rain one time. Came out of nowhere when we hit the 11th hole. I LOVED it. It only rained for about 20 minutes. After that, we didn't have to wait for anymore groups, they all went in.


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

I have had to play in the rain several times in college tournaments and amateur events. It's difficult if you don't have a caddy and are walking, so much stuff to deal with, the umbrella, golf golves, making sure the grips are dry, ect. With a caddy it's not so bad. I have to say that I enjoy playing in the rain, as long as the greens aren't flooded!


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Played one time back in High School during tryout day.... 6 holes in, tryout was canceled but they gave us the option to finish our free round if we wanted to play in the rain.

Needless to say, a friend and I stayed out in a torrential downpour and finished our round.

Had to dump out 6+ inches of water from the bag back at the clubhouse


----------

